# Limp neck when puppy sleeps (scary)



## japanesenut (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a 6 week old min pin ,mix i think she may be a chi pin. But shes very playful and whinny like most pups she eats good and also receives vitamins once daily . But heres my problem . she likes to sleep on my chest and some times when i go to move her she doesn't wake up i pick her up and shes totally limp like shes dead im going to take her to the vet this next Friday for shots and a check up is this normal or should i get her in sooner ? Ive never had a pup act like this before .Well she just did it again once shes woken up she ok and seems very playful like nothing happened this time she was wimpering in her sleep i think any help would be greatly appreciated im already so attached to her seeing i lost my last chi pin last year .


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a pup that would do that, he was just fine though. With him it was just that he wouldn't wake up, sounds like he is fine to me. I would still mention it to the vet though. The whimpering may be her dreaming, Hallie does it all the time. Good luck with your pup  I'd love to see pics.


----------



## japanesenut (Dec 27, 2008)

[/IMG]







her name is Yuki Not the greatest pik will have better one when wife gets home


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Six weeks is VERY young so he's probably just sleeping deeply. It's perfectly fine. The things dogs and cats can do with their necks is not like humans at all


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Baby animals do that  . I have ferrets, and it's amazing how many new ferret owners will think their baby has died because "it won't wake up!". They just sleep HARD. It's a good idea to bring it up to the vet, just in case, but my guess is that it's normal.


----------



## japanesenut (Dec 27, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Six weeks is VERY young so he's probably just sleeping deeply. It's perfectly fine. The things dogs and cats can do with their necks is not like humans at all


I totally agree our cat looks like a hoot owl sometimes when she sleeps . crazy the first time i saw it . i posted up a new pic of yuki in the gallery area .


----------



## MitzisMom (Dec 26, 2008)

I should mention that tiny breeds can develop low blood sugar (hypoglycemia) very quickly, even while they sleep-- especially at that young age. This is because they have very high metabolisms and tiny "fuel tanks". They may not be able to eat enough at one meal to meet all of their energy needs until the next meal.

Puppies should eat 4 meals a day, AT LEAST, until they reach 4 months of age-- then 3 meals until 6 months, then they can eat twice a day. However, toy breeds may need to eat even more often than that to ensure that their blood glucose levels stay up. It's also a good idea to keep a quick calorie source handy. This should be something with a lot of available sugars, such as honey, corn syrup or even better-- some Nutrical. Nutrical is a glucose (dextrose) gel that also has some B vitamins in it. I believe that you can find it at your local pet supermarket or through your vet. I prefer Nutrical because it's a consistent source of the needed sugars and it's well-tolerated. Nutrical comes in a tube and is of a consistency that's not likely to be accidentally aspirated.

May I suggest that you try feeding your puppy every few hours, especially right after playing and when he wakes up from a long nap? That may help him to not conk out so deeply and to wake up more readily.

I don't mean to concern or worry you-- your puppy is probably just fine. But hypoglycemia is such a common problem in tiny breeds that it's worth mentioning.

Hope that helps.


----------



## japanesenut (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah i read about the low blood sugar thing last night and i try to feed her every time she wakes up and as much as she wants .thanks for the info .


----------



## MitzisMom (Dec 26, 2008)

japanesenut said:


> yeah i read about the low blood sugar thing last night and i try to feed her every time she wakes up and as much as she wants .thanks for the info .



Awesome! I would still talk to the vet about it, just to be safe. At 6 weeks, it's time for that first puppy checkup and fecal check if it hasn't been done yet. That would be an excellent time to mention this.

Good luck!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

When Icesis is deep asleep, she is limp as a rag as well! I wouldn't worry, they're just really comfy.


----------

